# Stempeleffekt



## Jersey (24. Oktober 2002)

Hi, möchte einen stempel in PS basteln. habe schon ein bischen rumprobiert, die ergebnisse waren eher nicht so überzeugend ... soll halt echt aussehen. hänge auch mal ein bild an. 

hat  jemand eine idee, wie sowas mit filtern etc. funktioniert? ja, habe auch schon hier gesucht ...  

danke, jers


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (24. Oktober 2002)

Ratzefummel, Noise und Ebenen auf Dissolve stellen. Ansonsten musst du mal bei den Brush Filtern schauen...


----------



## Jersey (24. Oktober 2002)

sorry, wenn ich so blöde frage ... was ist Dissolve ? :%


----------



## nanda (24. Oktober 2002)

dissolve = sprenkeln


----------



## Locke (24. Oktober 2002)

Probiere mal das da aus ->Stempel-Tutorial 

Locke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2002)

Habe mit Kontur füülen Einstellung Sprengel gearbeitet
dann Störungen hinzugefügt
Weichgezeichnet
Und mit  Kaligrafiepinsel und Ebenenmaske teile gelöscht mit


----------



## platinum (24. Juni 2003)

hi

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach so nem kewlen stempeleffekt für ne zeitung. leider funzt der link nichtmehr...kann mir da wer weiterhelfen und mich zu einem newbiesicheren tutorial leiten...?

oder einfach eine e-mail an mich

ich danke schonmal im voraus über eure hilfe,
und freue mich auf eine weiter schönes dasein in eurem board (mein erster post...)

cya platinum


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Etwas Eigenbemühungen wären wirklich schön!

Mit etwas suchen ist das Tutorial das oben genannt wurde noch zu finden:

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_text_stamp.php

Und als Tip am Rande um hier weiter mit uns zusammenzu"arbeiten":

Netiquette  -> Punkt 12 -> Groß-/Kleinschreibung. *Danke !*

Cutti ( Thomas )


----------



## schluuch (11. August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann ich so einen Stempel erstellen?

siehe Anhang.

Viele Grüße
Chris

PS. bin noch nicht so fit in Photoshop und so wäre eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung super!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Clubkatze (11. August 2004)

Photoshop macht es dir da ganz einfach...du nimmst das "Eigene Form" Werkzeug wo schon dioe Form des Stempels enthalten ist  

Dann kannst du beliebig die Inhaltsfarbe verändern und ihn ggf. noch mit einer Kontur versehen. Dann erstellst du eine Textebene, wölbst den Text passend und setzt ihn in den Stempel - fertig!


----------



## schluuch (11. August 2004)

Danke Für den Tipp!

Das Symbol hatte ich zwar schon gesehen aber nicht mit dem Stempel in Verbindung gebracht  

Greetz
Chris


----------



## caespa (4. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag an alle Leute hier,

dies ist mein erster Eintrag auf dieser Seite.
Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich ein Problem habe.....
ihr könnt es euch sicher denken das es etwas mit dem Stempeleffekt zu tun hat.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ihr langsam die faxxen dicke von diesem Thema habt 
hoffe dennoch trotzdem das ihr mir eure Hilfe anbietet. Ihr scheint hier alle sehr Fit in Ps zu sein.

Also nun ma zu den Fakten^^
 Ich habe Ps Cs2 und will wie oben schon gesagt ein Stempeleffekt auf ein 
eigenes Bild von mir machen (das Bild ist im Anhang,).

Habe natürlich bevor ich mich hier angemeldet habe schon auf sehr vielen Seiten 
nachgeforscht auch sehr viele Sachen gefunden, aber konnte damit nichts 
anfangen oder es ist nicht so geworden wie ich wollte.

Auf dem nachfolgenden Link seht ihr wie ich den Stempeleffekt haben möchte oder 

wie er nachher auf meinem Bild aussehen soll :

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_92/1161320485s6rsZp.jpg 

Schon einmal im vorraus bedanke ich mich für die Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

caespa


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin
Ich glaube bei dir wäre das Stichwort "Grunge".
Also grob: http://veerle.duoh.com/blog/comments/creating_grunge_brushes/
Im Kontext gesehen funktioniert sowas: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-tutorials/312292-arbeiten-mit-adobe-illustrator-teil-3-a.html
Ist zwar für Illustrator aber da kannst dir was ableiten 
Du kannst zB mit einem Pinsel deine Form entsprechend bearbeiten (Radiergummi mit einem "Grungepinsel" auf deine Form), bzw eine Maske anlegen in der du das machst (so lässt sich im nachhinein auch noch etwas ändern oder diese komplett löschen).

mfg


----------



## caespa (4. Juli 2009)

Danke für die rasche Antwort 

werde ma gucken wie dat aussieht.

Mfg

caespa


----------



## caespa (4. Juli 2009)

ink.....

Also habe es probiert ...... 

aber voll die Probleme aufgetreten.....

1. Bei der Level Maske sieht dieser Verlauf sag ich mal anders aus als in dem Beispiel von deiner Seite (http://veerle.duoh.com/blog/comments...runge_brushes/)

2. Ich finde und glaube habe auch nicht diesen Rough-Runde Pinsel.Im Internet natürlich auch schon geguckt und so jetzt keinen gefunden.


hoffe könnt mir helfen 

Mfg

caespa


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe null von dem was du da schreibst.
Was für Probleme sind aufgetaucht?

Die Beispiele waren dazu dass du dir selber diesen Effekt bauen kannst.

Es gibt nicht diesen einen Pinsel, es gibt Millionen dieser Art.
Für dein Vorhaben kannst du irgendeinen Grunge-Brush nehmen.

Gib mal bei Google "Grunge Brush" ein und du wirst damit erschlagen.

mfg


----------



## caespa (4. Juli 2009)

achso^^

alles kla mach ich 

danke danke


----------

